# Blender 3D



## hypr (Jan 18, 2007)

Has anyone used the 3d modeling program Blender 3d? I want to start as I want to make my own furries with it but I don't know how to...

Of course drawing stuff is better but I can't really draw either...


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 18, 2007)

I know of a site that's got a great tutorial...but you're better off just going back to Blender's site and doing those, it'll be easier and much better explained.

I made stuff on Blender before, but I have such a hard time doing it and I have no idea how to export it x.x

So I uninstalled it and made music


----------



## Cybergarou (Jan 18, 2007)

I have Blender installed though I haven't had much time to use it. I've gone through some of the tutorials on a site that seemed pretty straight forward. http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro

Go through the tutorial for making a person and you'll have a good idea of how to put things together. From there it's just a matter of time.

I'll also point out that I've come across modules that will generate skins for the models, including generating fur, but I haven't tried installing them. May be useful for someone who doesn't have the time to learn how to generate those things themselves though.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Jan 18, 2007)

I have Blender, but haven't done much character modeling (see dA account below). Been using it for about a year and a half.

The place I started out was the beginner tuts on Blender3d.org and then the user docs.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Jan 18, 2007)

*looks at your 3d art*

wow....dude, can you make my costume pieces in 3D?

lemme see if I can find the thread......AHAH!

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=5609

I don't care if they're on a character, or separate pieces, either way I'm happy @.@ I need them to be done somehow, so I can get them made in real life to wear on stage


----------



## hypr (Jan 18, 2007)

I am using Daz, it depends on what it is, I am only limited to vests, t-shirts, jeans, shorts, even undergarments it is very limited as Daz is based on models of clothes, even thought here are a lot of other clothes that can be used, sometimes things work, othertimes they are hard to find some models like the dragon models aren't free, I seen WW2 helmets while I was searching for bandanas for Akutare's request.


----------



## GuitarSolo (Jan 19, 2007)

blender....i've got it. but i dont understand it.


----------



## darkdoomer (Jan 21, 2007)

GuitarSolo said:
			
		

> blender....i've got it. but i dont understand it.



same here, the commands and the tools ares very messy. they really should have been inspirated by 3D studio max instead of making it so obscure .. even Softimage|XSI looks more clear.

hopefully it's gratuitous/free software, maybe because you must buy a book to learn all its functions and shit.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Jan 21, 2007)

darkdoomer said:
			
		

> same here, the commands and the tools ares very messy. they really should have been inspirated by 3D studio max instead of making it so obscure .. even Softimage|XSI looks more clear.



I love the interface. Customizable to no end to suit my needs. My current UI looks like this and is extremely efficient:







On a side note, Blender has been getting better and better all the time. The current build that I'm using has DOF built-in as a postprocess (efficient and correct). Fluid sim, softbodies, kickass particle system, ambient occlusion, etc all included. It does, however, lack caustics and SSS and things. That can be fixed with any of the free renders available compatable with Blender.

<3

This is the small DOF test scene that I whipped up in 10 minutes that's up there in the UI:








> hopefully it's gratuitous/free software, maybe because you must buy a book to learn all its functions and shit.



Yes, it's completely free and open-source.
Blender Docs


----------



## darkdoomer (Mar 15, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> darkdoomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the link !


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 15, 2007)

darkdoomer said:
			
		

> thanks for the link !



No problem.


----------

